# Error 0x80071A91



## WileECoyoteSG (Aug 10, 2006)

Working on this issue for a friend. She just switched from Win 7 to Win 10 and now when we boot up we get the error message that .net framework 3.5 (includes .net 2.0 and 3.0) need to be installed. Then it ask if we want to install the feature. We say yes and it goes through the motions and says it cannot be installed due to error code 0x80071A91. Everything I have found for this error fix pertains to Windows 8.1 and nothing works.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Computer worked fine until install of Windows 10.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you have installation DVD, USB stick or ISO for Windows 10 try the method here to install 3.5 :-

http://winaero.com/blog/offline-install-of-net-framework-3-5-in-windows-10-using-dism/

I would read the whole page first then download the batch file and do it that way.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you don't have Windows 10 media you can download it here :- http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10


----------



## WileECoyoteSG (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay. Tried the above and got Error 6801. 

Any thoughts?
Thanx


----------



## WileECoyoteSG (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Not sure what's going on there.

I found this download that should work in 10, I've scanned it and I _think _it's safe to use but it's at your own risk :-

http://server.smart-arab.com/downloads/dotnet_win10.zip

If you try it just unzip to a folder and run the .exe file. I went that far and it looked ok but I'm on 7 so can't test any further right now.

EDIT : got it from here :- http://www.smart-arab.com/2013/12/install-dot-net-on-windows-8-1-and-windows-10-offline/


----------



## WileECoyoteSG (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay. Tried you above suggestion. I still get the 6801 error message with this as well.


----------



## WileECoyoteSG (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone with any thoughts as to why the .net framework will not load would be greatly appreciated. I hate to have to reinstall windows and lose everything. 

Thank you.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> *ERROR_RM_NOT_ACTIVE*
> 6801 (0x1A91)
> Transaction support within the specified resource manager is not started or was shut down due to an error.


Give this a try,
Open an elevated command prompt and run the following commands, press enter after each one.

cd /d %SystemRoot%\System32\SMI\Store\Machine (press enter)
attrib -s -h * (press enter)
 del *.blf (press enter)
 del *.regtrans-ms (press enter)

Restart the computer.

After restart, the registry regenerates the deleted files from the above commands. Hopefully the resource manager is now in a current state and allows you to proceeded with the install.


----------



## WileECoyoteSG (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay. Coolburn, tried your suggestion and no go. Still get 0x80071A91 and 0x800F0831 when trying to update .net framework 3.5.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, I didn't see that second error.
Go to the following link below and see if you already covered everything. 
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh506443(v=VS.110).aspx


----------



## WileECoyoteSG (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep, did all of the above. Even went to windows features and turned on he 3.5 update. No go. It's like it goes so far and then something trips and it just won't update any further.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try this, it could do the trick :- https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/947821


----------

